# Meeting over 50's expats



## Chinobenji (Oct 5, 2015)

I moved here to Dubai just over 2 months ago. I am a single professional expat and am finding it hard to find places to meet people of my own age group. I have no interest at all in sports so that eliminates those sources. Anyone else out there in this age group with advice?


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Chinobenji,

I think there's a Meetup group for 'expats over 35', or something like that. IIRC, they seem to take their membership pretty seriously, as in you have to give a lot of detail in order to be considered. I got the impression they weren't looking for riffraff. And they do lots of paid events.

In the end I didn't ask to join the group. We had found enough to occupy our time with an offroading group throughout the winter.

If you're so inclined, Oasis Offroad, based in Al Ain, has what I would consider an older membership. (We're in our mid and late forties.) It was fun, but it wasn't crazy dune-bashing. A bit more respectful of the vehicles and the environment.

There is a nice mix of ages, gender, nationalities, but you wouldn't feel out of place with them, being in your fifties. 

Also look on Facebook and Meetup for any other interests you might have.

Cheers!





Chinobenji said:


> I moved here to Dubai just over 2 months ago. I am a single professional expat and am finding it hard to find places to meet people of my own age group. I have no interest at all in sports so that eliminates those sources. Anyone else out there in this age group with advice?


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

What ARE you interested in OP?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

SirReg said:


> What ARE you interested in OP?


Good question and also, perhaps, knowing if you're male or female may help too.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

All sounds very "keys in the bowl"!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> All sounds very "keys in the bowl"!


Hahaha! As long as they're all Mercs!!


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> All sounds very "keys in the bowl"!


But he/she has no one to swap


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

SirReg said:


> But he/she has no one to swap


Could always offer a Mercs hehe


----------



## Chinobenji (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks appreciate the information. As I am a woman the the dune bashing doesn't appeal to me. Will try the over 35's group and see how that goes.


----------



## Chinobenji (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for this information its much appreciated. I am a woman so the dune bashing is not really my thing. Will try the over 35's group.


----------



## Chinobenji (Oct 5, 2015)

Anything except sport. Music, film, food, culture, travel etc. There is a host of things to do that don't involve sport.


----------

